# Officer Frank Macri, NYPD



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Police Officer Frank Macri 
*New York City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Monday, September 3, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* 26026
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* 9/11 related illness
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 11, 2001
*Weapon Used:* Aircraft; Passenger jet
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Frank Macri died of lung cancer that he contracted after inhaling toxic chemicals and materials while working hundreds of hours at Ground Zero, the site of the World Trade Center terrorist attack of September 11, 2001 and at the Fresh Kills landfill, where much of the World Trade Center debris was sorted.


----------

